# Night sweats after failed IVF



## Sarapd

Hi
I had a BFN from our second IVF just over a week ago and I'm still suffering from really bad night sweats. Just wondered if anyone else has had this and whether it's normal. I had it for a few days after my last cycle but this is over a week since I stopped the medication.
Thanks.
Sara. xx


----------



## Cherubteacher

I've had a couple of them too and wasn't sure why as the treatment hasn't worked! Can't really help answer it though in afraid. Xxx


----------



## Marshmallowqueen

Me too, dreadful sweats and also not sleeping very well and feel quite sick. Am assuming its withdrawal/ hormones changing. Hope it soon stops for all of us x x


----------



## yogabunny

Relieved to see this post as i am a week after stopping the medication and still waking up very hot and getting headaches. Please tell me it will stop soon! x


----------



## Sjhansf

Ditto!! The night sweats are gradually getting better, I think, but headaches and almost hangover symptoms (minus the alcohol) are constant!


----------



## Sarapd

I've now had 4 nights in a row without sweating so I think I've turned a corner! Didn't have it this bad after my first cycle though.
Hope it clears up for everyone else soon.
Sara.


----------

